# "Merckx" LXM un-labeled frames on eBay a knockoff?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Has anyone else seen the Merckx LXM frames being sold on eBay from Taiway for $450? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-EDDY-MERCKX...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

I can't believe Merckx isn't a bit hacked off if this is legit. Are they discontinuing the LXM line? The geometry they list doesn't match up with what Wrench Science has listed, so I'm guessing it's someone trying to make a quick buck like they did with the fake Tarmac SL's.

Just like my momma said, "if it's too good to be true....."


----------



## velogeek (Nov 4, 2007)

You are right, "Buyer Beware". The tube shape is not the same, nor is the derailer hanger, but the big tip off "english bottom bracket"!!!!!


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I had e-mailed a link of the auction to the Merckx office in Belgium, and to Gita, so that they could shut down the auction if they saw fit. A representative from the Belgian office confirmed that these frames are indeed not original Merckx frames.


----------

